# DLA5 change



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Now we are supposed to scan the code on the bag instead of each package. Every day now I have returns because they weren't picked up in the scan. I was told to do it this way because if I scan individually and hold up the line it could be an issue. Today and yesterday I was towards the back and had to wait for people in front of me who were still scanning every one. This is really causing more problems it's not working well at all. Need to be more careful with putting routes together. Nobody likes having a bunch of packages to return. Also need to enforce the bag scan, I don't appreciate getting stuck behind people who decide they will do it the old way. Especially after being told it was not a choice, it's the new rule.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

So you can't pick up while you're out on the road


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

I don't know until I'm done then pickup option is gone.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

You should do a sanity check when you down to like 10 boxes left


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Yeah sometimes I do other days I just completely forget to do it


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I have my packages sorted by zones. If I'm onto the next zone and have packages left from the last zone, I know I missed a scan or two.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I asked about that when I first started and they advised against it. Something smells phishy.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Movaldriver said:


> Now we are supposed to scan the code on the bag instead of each package. Every day now I have returns because they weren't picked up in the scan. I was told to do it this way because if I scan individually and hold up the line it could be an issue. Today and yesterday I was towards the back and had to wait for people in front of me who were still scanning every one. This is really causing more problems it's not working well at all. Need to be more careful with putting routes together. Nobody likes having a bunch of packages to return. Also need to enforce the bag scan, I don't appreciate getting stuck behind people who decide they will do it the old way. Especially after being told it was not a choice, it's the new rule.


Don't argue with them. Scan the potential concessions filled bag & clear the WH.

Drive to the nearest parking lot/location

Open the bag and spend the next 10 min verifying every single package on your itenary is in your bag. This means you're doing exactly what you would've done if individual scan at WH.

Basically invest 10 min to arrange/organize your deliveries by drop off order based on your itenary. Use this time to reorganize late adds etc. Amazon tries to sneak in that woul cost you delivery time. Be sure to mark/note any omissions.

Then get in your car and start driving to your first drop off.

While en route, call CS and GIVE THEM the numbers for any missing pkgs or pkgs with issues (or if possible, try immediately returning to WH and notifying them of issues. Do this only if possible but doesn't sound likely as it sounds your WH is crowded)

Sounds too complicated? Ain't got time for dat?

Well Amazon don't have time for driver concessions neither.......


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

Scan individually or become one of the many drivers deactivated due to logistics employees incompetence. If they say you are holding up the line then offer to scan outside.

Bottom line is they have huge turnover in the people sorting packages and you will get blamed for the mistakes. Only way to not get blamed is make sure there are no issues before you swipe finish / leave.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

If I didn't know better-- and was just a bit more paranoid-- I'd swear this is how Amazon is quietly culling its bloated Flex driver fleet. The deactivation route is too obvious IMO


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Your about 11 months late to the party. I never scanned a bag at DLA5.


----------



## SamuelB (Aug 29, 2018)

I've seen the term "concession" used a few times. What is a concession?
If you do scan the bag, don't you do a count after you finish scanning. If your count matches the app then you should be good to go. The only way you would have a matching count and a problem would be if you were missing one of your packages and had a package that wasn't on your route mixed in. Am I wrong?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

SamuelB said:


> I've seen the term "concession" used a few times. What is a concession?
> If you do scan the bag, don't you do a count after you finish scanning. If your count matches the app then you should be good to go. The only way you would have a matching count and a problem would be if you were missing one of your packages and had a package that wasn't on your route mixed in. Am I wrong?


A concession is a term that means a package that is returned for whatever reason, a DNR or customer complaint.

The matching count with one missing and one additional would be a problem which I have had happen several times in the past few months.


----------

